# Your opinion on Blue Buffalo dog food



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like your experience with it or opinion please. I just got the no grain, low carb recipe. It looks like a good brand but I don't know anyone who has used it.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I've fed Blue a few times and I was really pleased with the results. I rotate between all kinds of different foods, raw and kibble and i've actually been wanting to try their Wilderness Formula - it's grainless.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1328&cat=8


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh cool, I'm glad you had good results. I am trying the grainless right now. I think I may rotate between the grainless and the large breed forumula. Since my local pet store closed(which had a variety of high quality foods)I am stuck with only the big chain stores. So far the highest quality food I can find at them is Blue Buffalo. I really miss using Merrick's canned food. 
I also give him beef rib backs a couple of times a week in place of his kibble dinner.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I know what you mean. They just closed a feed store by my house that carried all sorts of good food.  
Good luck with the Blue - let us know how it goes!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck with the Blue Buffalo.

Just a thought.. have you looked into k9cuisine.com or petfooddirect.com.
Both sites carry an enormous variety of foods and I know with k9cuisine shipping is free for orders over $50, I think petfooddirect has a similar policy.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank, I will post his outcome. I really hope it's a good one. 
I have thought about ordering on line. But I really ,really don't feel comfortable doing that. I have had my checking account messed with and someone making purchases on-line using my checking account after I had made some purchases on line. It never happened before that and since I have stopped ordering on line it hasn't happened since. 
Plus I like instant gratification-haha. Once my money leaves me I like to have the product in my hands.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I fed Blue Buffalo for a while, but if gave Chloe the runs. Switched to Chicken Soup and she's good now.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

blackrose said:


> I fed Blue Buffalo for a while, but if gave Chloe the runs. Switched to Chicken Soup and she's good now.


Oh no, that sucks,Hmmm... I hope that doesn't happen with Kameha.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't have good results with it, it gave my shelties awful gas and soft poo. My shelties seem to have more digestive issues than other dogs though, so hopefully your boy will do ok on it.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no that's one good result and two bad ones. Well I'm feeding him the grainless one which he has never been on a grainless kind so we'll see how he does.
I wish there were more people who have tried it. I like the ingredients.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

LMH said:


> Oh no that's one good result and two bad ones. Well I'm feeding him the grainless one which he has never been on a grainless kind so we'll see how he does.
> I wish there were more people who have tried it. I like the ingredients.


 If it makes you feel any better, Chloe is a Collie mix and also has more digestive issues than other dogs.  Just this morning she woke me up at 2:00 because she had to go outside and have massive loose poo....all because she ate a handful of cat food yesterday. I swear, this dog is so sensitive....


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I feed Pandora the Blue Buffalo Wilderness, petsmart runs out of it all the time though and it was so frustrating so I also feed them Solid Gold barking at the moon. I've made it a habit to just mix these two foods, that way they last longer and if Petsmart is out of Wilderness then no big deal because petco always has solid gold.

She had the runs for about a day or so probably just from switching foods. I mixed some canned pumpkin in her next few meals and since then she has been fine on both of these foods. She also starts getting excited right before meal time so I believe she enjoys the food as well.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

honestly every dog i have ever met that has been fed this food is just odd. i work with a few people who have the same opinion (i work in a boarding facility, and all of us have worked with dogs for awhile). im not saying its bad, but they have all been very strange dogs. i dont even know if its related to the food, or anything, but it is something ive noticed. most recently, we had one of our regulars switch their chih. mix from natural balance to bb and she wont touch the stuff without us adding some NB lamb loaf. she is usually a picky eater, but she always ate the nb now wont eat.

every dog is different and theres a chance they may do well. if it doesnt work out, and you dont have another food stores, then i would suggest trying natural balance next. its a good food.


----------



## 2puppimsmom (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been feeding my dogs the BARF diet for over10 yrs. Then recently i tried the blue Buffalo for large breed dogs (I have Shepherds). they wouldn't eat it without doctoring it up. and then they started licking and spitting out the food after they got the taste of the food I was putting with the BLue Buff. And I get The Whole Dog Journal. The makers of Blue Buffalo won't reveal where the food is made, and other information the WDJ gets from other good foods. so I don't trust their food. I was giving it with the BARF diet. So I don't now. My daughter has used Avoderm for many years for many different breeds of dogs. And has had good luck with it. And it never has been on a list of recalls. So I'm using it a little bit. I'm still having trouble trusting commercial foods. I also cook and bake for my dogs. I have a library of recipes that i have collected from different places and I have some recipe books too. I make dried beef and chicken jerky for them. They get only human grade food, other than a little Avoderm.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

My dogs were not crazy about it at all (boston's) We have them on Orijen , Taste of the wild and Innova EVO (with canned merrick) have you looked on online at the pet food makers websites you can serch for a local seller maybe there is someone else close by


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the stories. I didn't know they won't reveal where they get their food from. 
It has been about 7 days. His stool is up and down. I got excited cuz for a few days it was very good and a lot less of it. But then it was very soft again and it's been good then bad, nothing consistent but then he never has been consistent with any food.
It's been very hot lately and I don't know if that had anything to do with it but he threw up a pile of it. It was undigested whole kibble so obviously he was gulping it whole. 
There is avoderm at my Petco. I don't know, i'm sick of trying to figure out what to feed him.


----------



## 2puppimsmom (Mar 16, 2008)

LMH I agree with you. I have used the BARF diet for years. I have had good luck with it. My dogs have been healthy and lived long lives. But thought i would add Avoderm to help stretch things. Things are so expensive. But so are the dog foods. I also decided to use some kibble just in case I couldn't be home to feed. But my kids aren't too enthused about the Avoderm and I am uncertain too. Our 9 yr old that I raised on The BARF diet has never been sick until I started using the Avoderm. So that really makes me more uncertain.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

2puppimsmom said:


> I have been feeding my dogs the BARF diet for over10 yrs. Then recently i tried the blue Buffalo for large breed dogs (I have Shepherds). they wouldn't eat it without doctoring it up. and then they started licking and spitting out the food after they got the taste of the food I was putting with the BLue Buff. And I get The Whole Dog Journal. The makers of Blue Buffalo won't reveal where the food is made, and other information the WDJ gets from other good foods. so I don't trust their food.


That's not entirely true. They didn't refuse, they're information wasn't received in a timely manner before the issue went to print. They have since added Blue back to the Approved list.


----------



## War (Oct 1, 2007)

This is what i feed to my puppy









The Blue Buffalo puppy formula her stools are soft but solid and so far I havent experienced any problems with it

Shes healthy and her coat is nice and healthy too although she still has her puppy coat still


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

LMH said:


> Thank, I will post his outcome. I really hope it's a good one.
> I have thought about ordering on line. But I really ,really don't feel comfortable doing that. I have had my checking account messed with and someone making purchases on-line using my checking account after I had made some purchases on line. It never happened before that and since I have stopped ordering on line it hasn't happened since.
> Plus I like instant gratification-haha. Once my money leaves me I like to have the product in my hands.


If you reconsider buying online, Petfooddirect.com is a reliable site. I found them because they sell Taste of the Wild (Mosby's favorite food) at a good price...and with the rising prices for pet food right now, it's tough to find good deals! 

Looking forward to your review of Blue Buffalo! I've heard good things.


----------



## Laura_Leigh (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the BB Chicken and Brown Rice Puppy formula for Dakota, my Lab\Whippet mix. He does very well on it. His poop isn't too hard, but never runny or too soft either. He does occasionally get gas from it, but he has a very sensitive stomach. Any table food and he's vomiting all over the place. I'm very happy with BB and if I do change, it will only be the formula, not the brand. I've fed numerous different brands to my dogs over the years, and I have to say I have never been happier with a dog food.


----------



## sameoldhound (Jun 5, 2008)

This is a very late response in the thread, but recently I switched to the bb dog food. My dog used to eat canidae but after a bad bag he got really runny stool and vomitting for three nights straight. I know it was the new bag of canidae I bought because I eliminated everything else over a series of these three days, it was awful. I had been feeding him canidae for almost a year. I went to the pet store and they gave me the hardest time and I refused to go back so I went to PetSmart and read every bag of dog food in the place. I was suprised to read what was included in some of the first ingredients in some of the most top brands. I ended up with bb chicken and brown rice. It has worked great and my dogs poop is solid. No vomiting nothing. The only thing Ive noticed is that there are two types of kibble pieces in the food, little dark brown ones which my dog seems to spit a lot of them out onto the floor and the bigger lighter colored chunks which he seems to love. He seems happy and healthy with it and has even kept his weight on. As a hound he burns a lot of energy and before we found canidae initaly we went through a couple different foods because he was just so skinny and would not keep weight on.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Everybody's response's were very helpful.


2puppimsmom said:


> LMH I agree with you. I have used the BARF diet for years. I have had good luck with it.


I wish I was savvy enought to feed BARF, but I am not. I do feed some raw but I can't feed it as the full diet. It's too complicated for me. I am jealous of those who can. 



mosbysmom said:


> If you reconsider buying online, Petfooddirect.com is a reliable site. I found them because they sell Taste of the Wild (Mosby's favorite food) at a good price...and with the rising prices for pet food right now, it's tough to find good deals!
> 
> Looking forward to your review of Blue Buffalo! I've heard good things.


I may reconsider in the futre. I will keep that website in mind. Thanks.

I said before this is the first time he is doing a grainless food and I was worried since he has always had a sensitive tummy and always mush poo. But it's been about two weeks and his poo is very firm and a lot smaller for the first time in his life. I am pretty happy about that. He seems to like it with or with out the wet food mixed in. What sucks is the price and that it only comes in a 26lb bag. But I think I will use this and the chicken formula and see how he does.


----------



## 2puppimsmom (Mar 16, 2008)

I hadn't heard that Blue Buffalo was back on Whole dog Journal's good list. That is good that they did. My dogs don't like it anyway. The little dark pieces in the food is supposed to be vitamins and minerals. Did WDG put the information about Blue Buffalo in their magazine? If they did which issue was the information in? I would like to read it. Thank you for the info.


----------



## 2puppimsmom (Mar 16, 2008)

Boxmein21 I was wrong about about Blue Buffalo. They are on WDJ good list now. I missed that information because that month I didn't read my issue when I got it. That was the month our puppy got sick. Iwas too upset. We had never had a pet with Parvo before. We didn't know anything about it.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

I've been feeding our puppy Blue Buffalo Large Breed puppy food ever since we got her in Feb. She's been doing well on it, though she does have occasional gas. Once in a while, I'll mix in a little canned food, but mainly it's just the BB.

She seems to love it, but then again, at this stage, she'l eat _anything_ that comes across her way!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Yippee! It's been a few weeks with him on the food and he is doing way better than I thought. Well poop wise anyways. This is the longest time he has gone without mushy poop! His coat still looks shiny. I can't tell about his energy because it's been too hot. He only gets up to go for our walk and to play fetch. The bag said to feed 6-7cups for dogs over 100lbs! Yeah right, I am not feeding him that much. I still only feed 3 cups and his weight hasn't changed. I do want him to loose some weight though. So for now I'm glad I have switched him.


----------



## HoundedByHounds (Aug 17, 2007)

not that flavor but I fed my Leo the Fish based one and she was very ithcy and developed a hot spot and also had large looser stools. We switched off and within a week she was much improved. I was not impressed with the food for her. The hounds were a bit itchier too, now that I think on it.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

HoundedByHounds said:


> not that flavor but I fed my Leo the Fish based one and she was very ithcy and developed a hot spot and also had large looser stools. We switched off and within a week she was much improved. I was not impressed with the food for her. The hounds were a bit itchier too, now that I think on it.


Hmm,, that is interesting. Are they allergic to fish in other dog foods? My dog won't touch fish based dog food. He doesn't like the smell I guess. Dogs really are such individuals. There really isn't just one good dog food out there for all of them. What did you finally settle as their food?


----------

